# Official Memphis vs Charlotte Game Thread (4/10/05)



## GNG

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(43-32)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=30&">vs</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/cha_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(15-60)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/bobcats">Charlotte Bobcats</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Sunday, April 10, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 7:00 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.fedexforum.com">FedExForum</a>, Memphis, Tennessee</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBALP</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3250.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3250&statsId2=3186&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3746&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3533&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3819&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3426&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3186.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3746.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3533.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3819.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3426.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Game Previews*: NBA *|* The Commercial Appeal
*Follow Online*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Postseason Chase*: Playoff Picture *|* Minnesota/Houston Watch
*BBB.net Game Threads*: Charlotte Forum



*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## UKfan4Life

As usual with a former UK player playing, I hope Keith has a good game, but the Grizzlies kick Charlotte's *** right out of town.


----------



## GNG

Memphis 94
Charlotte 82


----------



## Kunlun

This should be an easy game for you guys, but don't take the Bobcats as a joke. They play hard and if you come in expecting a win it won't be handed to you. As my for a score prediction, I say... 100-85 Grizzlies.


----------



## GNG

Kunlun said:


> This should be an easy game for you guys, but don't take the Bobcats as a joke. They play hard and if you come in expecting a win it won't be handed to you. As my for a score prediction, I say... 100-85 Grizzlies.


Right.

The Bobcats have a terrible record but have been competitive in many of their games and have taken several playoff teams down to the wire. We should take a hint from the Wolves not to take bad teams lightly.

On the other hand, Charlotte has struggled mightily on the road this year. If we play the way we've been playing and go 100 percent, this game shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GNG

This is the last game of the season that will _not_ be on FSN, btw.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Thank god, I'm sick of not being able to watch all the games.


Grizzlies: 98
Bobcats: 90


----------



## GNG

James Posey continues to sit out with a bruised hip. Jake Tsakalidis is questionable with a strained hamstring, but I don't really see how it'd make a difference either way.

Jason Hart will not be playing due to illness. Former Grizzly Theron Smith is on the injured list again in what has been an injury-plagued season for him.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My Prediction:
Memphis 110
-
Charlotte 98


----------



## MemphisX

Grizz 107
Bob's Cats 89

Grizz are rounding into form....


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> *James Posey* continues to sit out with a bruised hip. Jake Tsakalidis is questionable with a strained hamstring, but I don't really see how it'd make a difference either way.
> 
> *Jason Hart* will not be playing due to illness. Former Grizzly Theron Smith is on the injured list again in what has been an injury-plagued season for him.


Damnit, my fantasy team is getting ravished with injuries

Memphis: 104
Charlotte: 91


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Gasol with the jumpshot 2-0 memphis


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

lol i need points lost 90000 yesterday


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

dang 2 dunks in a row by brezec and wallace


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Battier with the jumper 6-4 bobcats


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Miller with the jumpshot 12-8 bobcats


----------



## Tersk

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol i need points lost 90000 yesterday


Feel free to come to the Mavs game thread tomorrow for 500 points for every post after 200 replies (check in the forum for more details)


----------



## UKfan4Life

Wow this is bull****. Not only is the game not coming on channel 633, where it says the game is on accoding to the info, it won't show up on League Pass, saying I haven't ordered it, when I can view every other game on LP. I paid damn good money and I can't get the game? BULL****. :curse:


----------



## GNG

Interesting seeing Memphis' two original point guards - JWill vs Brevin - opposing each other.

Now we just need Willie Solomon and Eddie Gill to come out of the crowd.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

the grizz are really doing a bad job of taking care of the ball so far they already have 6 turnovers


----------



## GNG

Well, we were down 18-10 until Gasol started coming alive with two inside shots. He's 4-5 from the floor with 8 points now.

Miller just canned a three.

Battier blocks Brezec and gets the feed from Lorenzen on the other end.

Looks like Brevin Knight is knifing through the defense. He has 8, too.

Third turnover for Pau in the quarter. 24-20 Bobcats with 2:55 to go in the quarter.


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> 500 points for every post after 200 replies (check in the forum for more details)


Am I reading that right? :eek8:


----------



## GNG

The Bobcats are leading a well-organized, balanced attack. Four of their starters have two FGs (four points each) and Knight has three for eight points.

They also seem to be shooting well from the floor and have seven more FGA than we do.


----------



## GNG

Battier just blocked Brezec again. Primoz has three turnovers himself.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 1st*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 24*

Shane Battier 10 points
Shane Battier 3 rebounds
Jason Williams 2 assists








*Bobcats 26*

Brevin Knight 8 points
Primoz Brezec 4 rebounds
Brevin Knight 4 assists


----------



## GNG

Jason Hart is playing, despite reports saying he would be out.

Charlotte is finding themselves in a bit of foul trouble, with Okafor, Bogans and Wallace each picking up two in the first quarter.


----------



## GNG

Dahntay's in. Lockdown time for...er...whoever he's guarding. Matt Carroll? Kapono?

Charlotte has 10 more FGAs than we do. 5-0 on steals and 4-8 on turnovers. They're also +3 in offensive boards.


----------



## X-Factor

Grizzlies down 30-35. They better come back and win by 13+ becuase I have 8,000+ uCash points riding on them.


----------



## X-Factor

Gasol with only 1 rebound half way into the 2nd quarter! Geez, we're being beat on the boards by the Bobcats.


----------



## X-Factor

:laugh: Brezec gets his 4th turnover.


----------



## GNG

X-Factor said:


> Grizzlies down 30-35. They better come back and win by 13+ becuase I have 8,000+ uCash points riding on them.


I put down 8,000 myself. I'm hoping for a big turnaround going into the half. Battier seems to be the only one with his head in the game right now.


----------



## GNG

Okafor's been a terror on the offensive glass. Five off. rebounds.

Box out, Pau.

Dahntay cuts the lead to two with a slam dunk.


----------



## X-Factor

Ahhhhh Gasol picks up the Tech.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

rawse said:


> I put down 8,000 myself


lol i betted 50000


----------



## X-Factor

Grizzlies take the lead 41-40. Keep it up guys.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Charlotte calls there 2nd timeout 4:34 left Grizz up by 1...


----------



## GNG

> (5:32) [MEM] Gasol Substitution replaced by Wright
> (5:32) [CHA] Team Rebound
> (5:32) [CHA] Knight Free Throw Technical missed
> (5:32) [MEM] Gasol Foul: Technical (3 PF)
> (5:32) [MEM] Gasol Foul: Loose Ball (3 PF)
> (5:32) [CHA] Team Rebound
> (5:32) [MEM] Cardinal Fade Away: Missed
> (5:34) [MEM] Cardinal Rebound (Off:1 Def:3)
> (5:36) [MEM] Cardinal Jump Shot: Missed


That's rare for Pau to get a tech. I wonder how bad the call was.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

the thing that the grizz have to turn around in the second half is try to cut down on turnovers they have 11 so far..


----------



## GNG

Wow, big three from Mike to cut it to two. Miller assists Lorenzen after that to give us a 41-40 lead.

:clap:

Get the crowd back into it. I'm sure they are _loud_ at the Forum after that Pau tech.


----------



## X-Factor

Okafor with his 6th offensive rebound.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

is anyone watching this live on T.V?


----------



## X-Factor

Memphis pulls out to a 5 point lead 47-42.


----------



## GNG

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> is anyone watching this live on T.V?


I'm reading the live play-by-play, but I think a few of us have League Pass.


----------



## X-Factor

rawse said:


> *I'm reading the live play-by-play*, but I think a few of us have League Pass.


Ditto


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

k one last thing umm does anyone know wut team rebound means?


----------



## X-Factor

Battier with his 3rd block.


----------



## GNG

UKFan, I think you'll like this:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

sweet wright gets the lay up and 1...Memphis leading 52-44


----------



## X-Factor

Grizzlies take a point lead, 52-44. Maybe the Grizzlies will win by more then the spread... I want those points :gopray:


----------



## GNG

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> k one last thing umm does anyone know wut team rebound means?


By definition, every missed shot - field goal or free throw - must have a rebound. Whenever an actual player does not rebound the ball (like, for instance, missing the first free throw on a two-shot foul or missing a technical free throw like Brevin Knight did earlier), then the rebound is assigned to a sort of "general rebound" category.

I think that's it. Hope I explained that well.


----------



## Tersk

Isn't it something along the lines of -- it changes various hands (ie bounces of Pau Gasol and then Shane Battier taps it to Earl Watson?)


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

rawse said:


> By definition, every missed shot - field goal or free throw - must have a rebound. Whenever an actual player does not rebound the ball (like, for instance, missing the first free throw on a two-shot foul or missing a technical free throw like Brevin Knight did earlier), then the rebound is assigned to a sort of "general rebound" category.
> 
> I think that's it. Hope I explained that well.


k yeah i get it..i kinda knew it was something like that..memphis leading 52-46


----------



## GNG

From here on out, every post you make after this one will get you *100 uCash* from me.

Since it's only halftime, there's a good chance I'll be going broke if we don't cover the spread.


----------



## X-Factor

***HALFTIME***
Leaders:
POINTS_____REBOUNDS_____ASSISTS
Okafor 12_____Okafor 10_____Knight 4
Miller 14_____Wright 5_____Williams 6


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

the grizz also have to control the boards..they allowed the bobcats to get 11 off rebounds(Okafor 6, Brezec 5)


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 52*

Mike Miller 14 points
Shane Battier 5 rebounds
Jason Williams 6 assists








*Bobcats 46*

Emeka Okafor 12 points
Emeka Okafor 10 rebounds
Brevin Knight 4 assists


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

rawse said:


> From here on out, every post you make after this one will get you *100 uCash* from me.


Yeah i wanna do somthing like this..but u get alot more for each post..my goal first is to get 1 million u cash lol..


----------



## Tersk

I hate how the Grizz do this

Get the damn ball to Pau! He is shooting 5/6 for 10 points and you guys just aren't passing it to him? Sheesh..oh wait, is he injured? (only 13 minutes)

Emeka seems to be playing well 12/10


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Theo! said:


> I hate how the Grizz do this
> 
> Get the damn ball to Pau! He is shooting 5/6 for 10 points and you guys just aren't passing it to him? Sheesh..oh wait, is he injured? (only 13 minutes)
> 
> Emeka seems to be playing well 12/10


Foul trouble..3pf


----------



## GNG

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Yeah i wanna do somthing like this..but u get alot more for each post..my goal first is to get 1 million u cash lol..


You're definitely closer to that goal than I am. I'd offer more if I was a better wagerer. 

Check out the Dallas and New Orleans forums some time though. They have similar promotions. Easy, easy uCash.


----------



## X-Factor

Team Stats:
________________*Bobcats*____________*Grizzlies*
FG%:____________38.3________________50.0
3PT%:____________0.0________________33.3
FT%:_____________71.4_______________80.0
Turnovers:_________6__________________8
Fast Break:________13__________________5
Biggest Lead:_______8__________________8
Unanswered Pts:____3__________________5
Points in the Paint:__22_________________24


----------



## arcade_rida

The grizzles are finally looking good. You know who is really playing well Jason williams. I made a bet that the Grizzles will make the playoffs. Looks like I am going to get 5 dollars.


----------



## arcade_rida

X-Factor said:


> ***HALFTIME***
> Leaders:
> POINTS_____REBOUNDS_____ASSISTS
> Okafor 12_____Okafor 10_____Knight 4
> Miller 14_____Wright 5_____Williams 6


Wow Okafor had 12/10 at halftime. This is why I think he will be such a great player and is gonna have a great career.


----------



## X-Factor

arcade_rida said:


> The grizzles are finally looking good. *You know who is really playing well* Jason williams. I made a bet that the Grizzles will make the playoffs. Looks like I am going to get 5 dollars.


Yeah I do! Shane Battier! He has been playing out of his mind today. He is the reason the Grizzlies are winning right now.


----------



## GNG

X-Factor said:


> Yeah I do! Shane Battier! He has been playing out of his mind today. He is the reason the Grizzlies are winning right now.


Mike Miller has also hit some timely threes in the first half. Glad to see him continue that hot streak he started against the Heat.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

i think the grizz are going to pull away..there leading 56-46


----------



## X-Factor

Memphis up 7, 58-51. Rawse you better hope to god you win that vBookie bet so you can pay all these people off for the over the 50 posts in the GT thing.


----------



## X-Factor

Bobcats pull within 4! 58-54!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

ouch bogans hits 2 3pointers lead down to 4


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

finnaly willams gets his first points 62-54 grizz


----------



## X-Factor

Memphis pulls out to a 9 point lead 65-56.


----------



## GNG

X-Factor said:


> Memphis up 7, 58-51. Rawse you better hope to god you win that vBookie bet so you can pay all these people off for the over the 50 posts in the GT thing.


There's a good chance of me going bankrupt. I need to talk to my uCash hookup.

The promotion ends at midnight CST. Points will be given out after that.


----------



## HogsFan1188

The refs are making a bunch of bad calls. :curse:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heh i wouldnt be suprised if okafor goes double digits on off rebounds has 7 so far..


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

wow lead down to 4 now..67-63


----------



## X-Factor

Wright is playing some good ball, he's got 14 and 7.


----------



## GNG

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> heh i wouldnt be suprised if okafor goes double digits on off rebounds has 7 so far..


He's No. 2 in the NBA in offensive rebounds per game. He had 11 against the Knicks earlier in the year.

He definitely has the ability.


----------



## X-Factor

Crap Miller picks up his 4th personal, he'll grab some pine. He was one of our major offensive attacks thus far. We need him back as soon as possible.


----------



## X-Factor

Carroll misses two FTs and Okafor is out. Now is the time to take advantage of them.


----------



## Kirk20

Charlotte is hanging in there. Battier is having a good all-around game with 18 points, 6 rebounds, 2 ast, 3 steals, and 3 blocks :banana:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

man im starting to worry that the grizz might not cover the spread..


----------



## X-Factor

Charolette cuts it to 5.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

finnaly the grizz score jones with the 3..76-68 grizz


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

78-68 grizz...for sure gasol should be playing in the 4th q..unless he got injured or somwething


----------



## X-Factor

Lorenzen gets his 10th rebound. End of the 3rd quarter, Memphis up 10, 78-68. We need to win the 4th quarter by 3 to cover the spread and get me some money.


----------



## X-Factor

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> 78-68 grizz...for sure gasol should be playing in the 4th q..unless he got injured or somwething



Nope he is just in foul trouble. He's got 3 so he should be in for almost all of the 4th.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heheh i knew it gasol in now...also i noticed alot of the charlotte players are in foul trouble kinda..


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 78*

Shane Battier 18 points
Lorenzen Wright 10 rebounds
Jason Williams 6 assists








*Bobcats 68*

Primoz Brezec 13 points
Emeka Okafor 11 rebounds
Brevin Knight 7 assists


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Jones with the 3..score now is 82-70 grizz..sweet were so close to the spread


----------



## X-Factor

YES! Memphis up by 12 on a Dahantay Jones 3 pointer.


----------



## GNG

I say the Cats get blown off the court in the fourth.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

man tech on bonzi...grizz up by 10..82-72


----------



## X-Factor

Wells picks up the Tech. :curse: Be smart guys!


----------



## X-Factor

AHHH! Okafor with his 8th offensive rebound!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

wow that okafor is really killing us with his off rebounds has 9 now..


----------



## X-Factor

Cardinal Picks up his fourth trying to contend Okafor after he got his 9TH!!! offensive rebound.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Cardinal isn't shooting real good lately.


----------



## X-Factor

Memphis extends the lead to 11 again on 2 Gasol freethrows.


----------



## X-Factor

Okafor with his 10th offensive board and the put back to cut it to 9.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

sweet lead up to 12 now..90-78


----------



## X-Factor

Memphis pushes the lead to 12, 90-78.


----------



## arcade_rida

Wow lets go memphis lets go. Okafor has 8 offensive rebounds. Please tell this guy he is a beast


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

arcade_rida said:


> Wow lets go memphis lets go. Okafor has 8 offensive rebounds. Please tell this guy he is a beast


Actually 10 off rebounds..total 17


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

dang gasol gets his 5th foul


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

hmmm..the grizz might not cover the spread..there leading by 6..95-89 with 2:29 left


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Battier gets both Ft grizz lead 99-93 with 1:38 left..


----------



## GNG

Season high in points for Brevin Knight.


----------



## Tersk

I hope for Ballistixs sake the Grizzlies win

Battier with a damn nice game! 24/10/3/3


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Theo! said:


> I hope for Ballistixs sake the Grizzlies win


Heh lol thx..i lost alot yesterday 90000


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Grizz win 102-95 ..but dont cover the spread o well..


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Final*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 102*

Shane Battier 25 points
Shane Battier 11 rebounds
Jason Williams 6 assists








*Bobcats 95*

Brevin Knight 22 points
Emeka Okafor 18 rebounds
Brevin Knight 10 assists


----------



## GNG

BTW, this is the longest thread in Memphis forum history. 

Thanks to everyone who posted during the game tonight. Feel free to talk about the game. The 100 uCash promotion lasts until midnight CST tonight. Ballistix, it sounds like you might need to cover some losses.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Way to go grizz!!

Will one more win clinch???


----------



## GNG

Brevin Knight had a nice coming-home game tonight with 22 points, 4 rebounds and 10 assists. I always liked him when he was here.

Knight torched Earl for 10 points in the fourth quarter, btw. Shades of Luke Ridnour.


----------



## GNG

HogsFan1188 said:


> Way to go grizz!!
> 
> Will one more win clinch???


Yep, we're one win away. :cheers:


----------



## Kirk20

Good game tonight. Charlotte hung around until the end & played a good game. Way to go Battier!


----------



## GNG

After the 50th post, here are the uCash stats for tonight (~1 hour left):

Ballistix - 23 posts (2300 points)
X-Factor - 19 (1900)
Theo! - 3 (300)
Hogsfan1188 - 3 (300)
Kirk20 - 2 (200)

I'm going to try and figure out a way to reward some of the people who helped the thread _get_ to 50, but didn't post afterward. The 51st and 52nd posts are just as valuable as the 4th and 5th. I might set some sort of minimum post limit that you have to reach by the time the thread reaches 50.

Anyway, 5300 uCash right out of my pocket. Combine that with the 8000 I lost on the game, and it's been a great night. :clown:


----------



## cpawfan

Great game thread everyone. Nice to see Battier shut down Wallace, but I'm really surprised that Wright didn't give Memphis more of a statistical advantage over Brezec.

:cheers: soon Minnesota will be eliminated


----------



## Tersk

cpawfan said:


> but I'm really surprised that Wright didn't give Memphis more of a statistical advantage over Brezec.












Brezec is da bomb


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

rawse said:


> After the 50th post, here are the uCash stats for tonight (~1 hour left):
> 
> Ballistix - 23 posts (2300 points)
> X-Factor - 19 (1900)
> Theo! - 3 (300)
> Hogsfan1188 - 3 (300)
> Kirk20 - 2 (200)



That's nice that so many posters posted in here, over 100 posts now, just great! Congrats, rawse!
I wish I had such numbers in the NewOrleans forum...


----------



## GNG

Points donated.


----------

